# ID Silver Dollar Species



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

Can someone help identify the Metynnis species I have here. At times, they seem to show vertical stripes, and a black marking by the gills.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

_Metynnis hypsauchen_, common Silver Dollar. The markings you see are juvenile color pattern, they lose those at maturity. They can reach over 7 inches in length, so these are still quite young.


----------



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

Thank you.


----------

